# Platinum White Halfmoon Spawning!!!



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

So after a failed attempt to spawn my devil dragon pair... I decided to condition these two.

I started conditioning on 12/15. I released them this morning 12/18 and they chased each other all day. I came home from running errands to find eggs on the bottom, the male picking them up and the female in a trance like state (upside down). I'm not sure how many eggs were expelled before I showed up but I counted 17. The female then retreated and I placed her back in the sorority tank.

Barely any damage to either fish. My temp has been 82.8 degrees. Here are some photos:

























The male alone in his domain:

















The female back home:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Put me down for a pair


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck with the fry!  The pair is very pretty.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

You are very close to me....I have been searching for a white pair....Let me know if you have anything available......

Who did you buy the parents from? Do you have any other photo's of the parents?


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spawning update*

Thanks for the feedback It's been a week since my pair mated last Sunday. The fry hatched and I see them swimming around. I'm not sure how many there are but it has to be more than 10 for sure.

I bought these from some shady person in Thailand. I tried buying more but he wasn't sending anything and kept my money. His name is LuckyFarm. Don't ever buy from this person. He's on Aquabid. I have his emails telling me to go f myself. Its whack, trust me!

I am interested in trading or selling. I'm looking for a melano pair or an awesome plakat pair. We can cover our own shipping. I'll post more photos of the parents shortly.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

nOOb iHACK said:


> Thanks for the feedback It's been a week since my pair mated last Sunday. The fry hatched and I see them swimming around. I'm not sure how many there are but it has to be more than 10 for sure.
> 
> I bought these from some shady person in Thailand. I tried buying more but he wasn't sending anything and kept my money. His name is LuckyFarm. Don't ever buy from this person. He's on Aquabid. I have his emails telling me to go f myself. Its whack, trust me!
> 
> I am interested in trading or selling. I'm looking for a melano pair or an awesome plakat pair. We can cover our own shipping. I'll post more photos of the parents shortly.


 I'm receiving a super black HMPK pair and I have a super red female and her brother is coming in too. I will be willing to trade.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

That black pair sounds nice. Well, I have my spawn growing out, let me know when you'll have yours ready. I am so in!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Will do! I'll let them settle in for a few weeks and then spawn them.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is why I LOVE these forums! Not only do you get great information, but you have an opportunity to send out and receive quality spawn from other breeders


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Trading is great! It's simpler to just trade than buy.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Trading is awesome! I'm looking forward to my super blacks=P

Update: My male betta seems depressed and has been at the bottom of his jug. I was reading on BettaMax or salt to help. Would anyone know of something like this and if these would help. I know salt is for infections, fungus and fin growth but would it cheer up my betta? I feel like he will be okay even if i don't do anything but some knowledge would be great.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Very Nice! I live in the city of orange, right next to Anaheim. I might pick up some babies!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Very Nice! I live in the city of orange, right next to Anaheim. I might pick up some babies!


For sure! We're so close to each other its sick. I sent you a friend request so we can follow-up with one another. I have at least 20 of these growing out. It has been 4 weeks since they hatched and are doing very well.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I could trade once my marbles spawn, or buy. You should join the golden state bettas club! Go to IBCbettas.com, chapters, domestic, golden state bettas. I am in it and it is very fun!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay. I just sent an email so I can make the payment to become a member.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You don't need to pay to join the golden state bettas.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

Your bettas are lovely, if you have any left i would be very interested in buying a white pair. Plz let me know how things are going.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

wolfdreamer said:


> Your bettas are lovely, if you have any left i would be very interested in buying a white pair. Plz let me know how things are going.


I sure will. I have at least 20 fry that are getting big now. They are really healthy and seem happy.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

wolfdreamer said:


> Your bettas are lovely, if you have any left i would be very interested in buying a white pair. Plz let me know how things are going.


Me as well


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

so how are those little fry doing, hope everthing is going well..


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

wolfdreamer said:


> so how are those little fry doing, hope everthing is going well..


Hi, they are doing very well. It's been 6 weeks since they hatched. 5 of them died somehow but the rest seem healthy. I'll continue to update this thread and will post photos of them once they're a bit bigger.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

sound good can't wait to see pic..


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

hurry up i REALLY want to see pics  teehee


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay... So it's been over 2 months since these hatched and I only have 3 to show for. I like them so much I began conditioning the parents again two days ago. I jarred up the fry over the weekend and they are doing awesome! This is what they look like=)


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry to hear that but they are realy cute


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Where your picture lol? I want to compare how yours look to mine because I got 2 baby black plantium fry too around 8 weeks too.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

OH nvm yours are white lol. I thought the post said black.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay... So these two spawned about a week and a half ago and I have 5 fry left not including the 3 I have from the past spawn. Again there were only about 20 to begin with. The fry look strong and I feel confident that they'll make it to adulthood.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

glad to hear that.


----------

